

Show HN: Query CSV files using SQL - rsrsrsrs
https://github.com/rs86/csvsql

======
furas
See pandasql: [http://blog.yhathq.com/posts/pandasql-sql-for-pandas-
datafra...](http://blog.yhathq.com/posts/pandasql-sql-for-pandas-
dataframes.html)

It uses SQLite too.

~~~
tomhagen
Or see Perl's
[https://metacpan.org/pod/DBD::CSV](https://metacpan.org/pod/DBD::CSV) which
has been providing this functionality since 1998

